# Tournament sponsorship offered



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

We are interested in sponsoring fishing tournaments on The Gulf Coast.



In exchange for publicity we offer solid teak fish carvings like pictured below.

It may not show but please note that some of these are up to 5 ft long or tall and would make a very exclusive prize for 1st place winners.



Please pm me or email me at [email protected]



I understand that this might not be the right forum for this topic and I apologize for people who are offended by it.



However, with the current weather I guess a picture of a wooden fish is better than no pic at all, lol.



Thanks,

Hendrik


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some extraordinary work!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW, that is awesome!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get with Jimmy or Garbo about sponsoring the Emerald Coast Redfish Club Championship. That would be a great first place prize and it would bring some attention to your work. You can find them in the post tournament forum under the ECRC thread.


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't realize there was a tournament forum, just listed it there too.



FYI the carvings are totally handmade from old roots from teak trees, some over 100 hundred years old.

I just showed some marlin but with enough lead time any kind of fish can be made.



Thanks for the nice words guys!


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Holy crap, that stuff is incredible!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love one of those with a shark (only thing I rod and reel for), or a big AJ with a real speargun shaft sticking thru it's head! Now that would be sweet for a spearfishing tourney!!!



Too bad the little shark tourneys I host twice a year aren't bigger to give you the publicity you need to make it worth your while.



Good luck!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

whats the price on those if you buy them directly?


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

beat me to the question


----------



## Hendrik (Aug 18, 2008)

Depends on the size and amount of work that went in it.



The real big ones (5 ft) sell for between $750 and $1,250



However, we offer smaller fish and cute turtles (around 2 ft) starting at $197



Thanks!



Hendrik


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you able to post a pic of the turtles? My girlfriend LOVES turtles, and I would be a hero if I bought one of them!



Very intrested.


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

> *Hendrik (10/26/2009)*Depends on the size and amount of work that went in it.
> 
> The real big ones (5 ft) sell for between $750 and $1,250
> 
> ...


& post pics of the smaller fish too please... &/or a link to the website where they can be purchased???


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Shoot Tied in Knots a pm, he puts on a SKA sanctioned tournament here locally each year in May.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats awesome! Definitely Interested


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I would like to take a look at something smaller for my office. Do you do custom requests?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Desperado (10/29/2009)*I would like to take a look at something smaller for my office. Do you do custom requests?





> *Hendrik (10/26/2009)* with enough lead time any kind of fish can be made.


----------

